# Camping



## TxBuilder (Apr 18, 2012)

Anyone else getting ready for camping season?


----------



## exportgoods (Apr 19, 2012)

I've only been a few times, but I really enjoyed every bit of it. Wish I had the free time to do it more.


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 19, 2012)

Me too. It seems whenever I try to get things planned it never works out.


----------



## SJNServices (Apr 20, 2012)

I am more than ready!!! Got a ton of scrap 2x saved up for the fire pit and just need a good place away from any possible traces of the human race, rat race, or cell phone signal!!


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 20, 2012)

I turn off everything too. 

I hate having to get where I have no signal to lose the electronic gadgets, but it seems I'm not alone.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 20, 2012)

I have done my share of camping mostly to keeps kids happy but never really understude it. Work night and day to buy a nice house and fix it up just the way you want it and then pack it all up and go live like a caveman and call it a holiday.


----------



## SJNServices (Apr 21, 2012)

Me thinks your doin it wrong. 1st. Leave kids home! 2nd. Cook the best food imaginable all over a wood fire. (Its an art) 3rd. Digest food. 4th. Repeat steps 2 and 3 till ffood is gone.


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 25, 2012)

nealtw said:


> I have done my share of camping mostly to keeps kids happy but never really understude it. Work night and day to buy a nice house and fix it up just the way you want it and then pack it all up and go live like a caveman and call it a holiday.



I used to think similarly but have actually started enjoying the experience. 

It's nice to get to a simpler place. Both physically and metaphorically. 



SJNServices said:


> Me thinks your doin it wrong. 1st. Leave kids home! 2nd. Cook the best food imaginable all over a wood fire. (Its an art) 3rd. Digest food. 4th. Repeat steps 2 and 3 till ffood is gone.



Don't forget the beer!


----------



## Bunty (Apr 25, 2012)

And dont forget the washer toss game!


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 26, 2012)

I actually bought a portable set over the weekend.


----------



## wild (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a quad trips set for Memorial Day and Labor Day with Beer Camp immediately following.


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 27, 2012)

Beer Camp?


----------



## wild (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah.  The weekend after Labor Day our brew club heads up to the Mongollon Rim and camp.  We all bring up our camperators and other tasty drinks to enjoy.  Saturday night we have a potluck. I usually head over to the lake and catch a mess of crawfish for a boil and give the little ones to a couple gals that like to make etuffe.  We bring up the tater guns and have a horseshoe tourney. Oh and the boys like to go and pee off the cliff.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 29, 2012)

wild said:


> Oh and the boys like to go and pee off the cliff.



That has to be fun!


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 30, 2012)

wild said:


> Yeah.  The weekend after Labor Day our brew club heads up to the Mongollon Rim and camp.  We all bring up our camperators and other tasty drinks to enjoy.  Saturday night we have a potluck. I usually head over to the lake and catch a mess of crawfish for a boil and give the little ones to a couple gals that like to make etuffe.  We bring up the tater guns and have a horseshoe tourney. Oh and the boys like to go and pee off the cliff.



That sounds like a blast.


----------



## Admin (Jan 10, 2013)

Any campers here? 

I'm going to be taking out all my gear in a couple of weeks to get ready for the spring camping season. I need to make sure everything is intact still. 

I know I need a new lantern. I had a cheap battery operated one last me a couple of years, but it broke last year and now I have to replace it.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 10, 2013)

Every Memorial day weekend. Starts on The Wed before for a few of the guy's., We have an 80 acre farm that goes down to a river...nothin but peace and quiet...till we get there.


----------



## Rockrz (Mar 25, 2013)

TxBuilder said:


> Anyone else getting ready for camping season?



Is that the deal where you go out in the woods
and play like yer homeless for a few days


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 25, 2013)

Years ago the Wife and I and a dozen or so others would go North in the Lower Peninsula of Michigan.  We would camp and Canoe for a Weekend on the Pine River.  What a blast.  We were very good at Canoeing and most others weren't.  That was more fun watching them crash and burn than anything else I can think of.  I remember the Female half of one couple screaming "Barb Damn you; You said this was going to be fun"

Ah, the good old days!


----------



## Rockrz (Mar 25, 2013)

Ah yes... the enjoyment of seeing others
experience bad times... the good 'ol days


----------



## Admin (Mar 26, 2013)

Rockrz said:


> Is that the deal where you go out in the woods
> and play like yer homeless for a few days



You got it! It helps us remember how great we actually have it.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 26, 2013)

Rockrz said:


> Is that the deal where you go out in the woods
> and play like yer homeless for a few days


 
Rent a big camper and set it up where everyone else tents it and pretend you are the rich guy in the nieghbourhood.:trophy:


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 26, 2013)

> Rent a big camper and set it up where everyone else tents it and pretend you are the rich guy in the nieghbourhood.



We had one of those in our group.  The had a large motor home.  The only convenience they didn't have was their Swimming Pool.


----------



## Fireguy5674 (Mar 27, 2013)

As I get older, the sleeping on the ground thing has less appeal.  However, if it gets me closer to the fishing or the hunting then it is all good.  

The smell of a good hardwood fire first thing in the morning with a hot cup of coffee is something I always enjoy.  Add in the smell of bacon frying and I am in heaven.


----------



## Admin (Mar 27, 2013)

Speedbump said:


> We had one of those in our group.  The had a large motor home.  The only convenience they didn't have was their Swimming Pool.



I had a relative that did the same thing. We were younger so we were sleeping in cars and tents or wherever we passed out, but they had everything. They would be watching TV instead of fireflies. It was sad.


----------



## Fireguy5674 (Mar 27, 2013)

I would have traded with some relatives one time.  They had air conditioning and I was sleeping in a tent with a fan.  I don't think it ever got less than 85 at night and 100 during the day.  One of those prescheduled trips where the weather was murder even on the water.


----------



## Admin (Mar 28, 2013)

That's all the summer trips down here! If you're not sweating while you sleep in a tent it's peculiar.


----------



## Fireguy5674 (Mar 28, 2013)

And I hate to sweat when I try to sleep.

I am not good at hot weather.


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 28, 2013)

Here is my vehicle of choice for camping. It&#8217;s not quite fully loaded in this photo the sleeping gear goes on the front rack that was a DIY project. The back basket holds food supplies. The rear panniers hold some clothes and supplies the tent and sleeping pad go on top of them. In the front panniers not shown but smaller goes the kitchen. The handle bar bag holds all the navigation aids and electronics and the iPhone that turns into a 100 other gadgets with apps. 
The gearing I custom designed to have a super low range to move my old body, bike and gear up the rolling hills of Pa. 

I have visions of doing some extended long camping tours but for now most of my camping is 50 miles or less from home. It&#8217;s a great way to see the sites if you are in no hurry.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 28, 2013)

Camping?  Hilton Hotel for the weekend.  Refuse room service and require a B&W TV.  If I want fish, I order salmon in the restaurant at night.  Whine?  Not allowed unless you spell it "w-i-n-e."

Honestly, if you have been in the Army, camping loses all its rustic appeal.


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 28, 2013)

> Honestly, if you have been in the Army, camping loses all its rustic appeal.


I can relate to that!  However, it began to be fun again after a few years as a civilian.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 28, 2013)

Bud: How much does the bike weigh when it's loaded? Good work out!!


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 28, 2013)

The bike is about 35 pounds without any of the stuff attached and loaded with the bins and panniers its about 45 pounds. Most tourists travel with between 20 and 50 pounds of gear. On a short trip you take along comfort items and travel a little heavy so my guess is about 70 pounds plus my fat butt. If you travel fairly flat lands a 100 pound bike isn&#8217;t a problem but oh boy when you come to a 6% grade do you work even with the gearing. 

Some of the people doing trans America rides go super light all the camping gear comes to 15 pounds they measure the load in grams. 

My gearing is so low turning the crank at 100 RPM gives me about 4 or 5 MPH in my lowest gear. That extra weight really gets you going downhill though.


----------



## Admin (Mar 29, 2013)

CallMeVilla said:


> Camping?  Hilton Hotel for the weekend.  Refuse room service and require a B&W TV.  If I want fish, I order salmon in the restaurant at night.  Whine?  Not allowed unless you spell it "w-i-n-e."
> 
> Honestly, if you have been in the Army, camping loses all its rustic appeal.



I don't even know where you would find a black and white nowadays. I think you would just have to adjust the color on a flat screen.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 29, 2013)

*C*ome
*A*ll
*M*ad
*P*arty
*I*nvite
*N*o
*G*eeks


----------



## Admin (Apr 1, 2013)

Well then I couldn't go.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 1, 2013)

Geeks with a good supply of boze are always welcome.


----------



## Admin (Apr 2, 2013)

Still couldn't go. I have a bunch of good stories?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 2, 2013)

Stories are good, maybe.


----------



## Admin (Apr 3, 2013)

Well I guess you'll have to see. I do carry coffee with me everywhere and I'm willing to share it.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 3, 2013)

Coffee is my drink of choise, ever since I figured out that I can be a fool with or with out boze.


----------



## Admin (Apr 4, 2013)

It's mine as well. I've been up four hours and have had six shots. I love espresso so much.


----------



## melfallen (Apr 4, 2013)

I haven't ever been camping.. although I plan to every summer! I love hiking and wilderness but something always gets in the way... maybe this year!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 4, 2013)

melfallen said:


> I haven't ever been camping.. although I plan to every summer! I love hiking and wilderness but something always gets in the way... maybe this year!



What are you waiting for, life is short, enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Admin (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm back yard camping this evening. I stated pulling out my equipment and my daughter asked so tonight we sleep outside!


----------



## Admin (Jul 15, 2013)

Who's been camping this year? 

I still need to get out. There's plans of it, but they are loose and will probably fall through. I tested all my gear and I'm good to go.


----------



## Chris (Jul 15, 2013)

I will camp this year, again. I camp all the time as long as you figure a 34' travel trailer camping?

I do tent camp a few times a year when I go fishing.


----------



## Admin (Jul 16, 2013)

I do, but it's camping with luxuries I'm trying to avoid, that way when I get back to the real world it's more pleasant.


----------

